# Information on Dichi



## Glenview1810 (Sep 10, 2010)

I've recently spoken with Dichi Goldens in WI and our next step is to take a trip up there (we're in the Chicago area). We're excited to do it but will need to take time off work since they only accept potential buyer visits during the week. Vacation days are hard to come by so I'm interested in some feed back from others who are familiar with this breeder.

Thanks for you any information.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

There are several people on the forum who have Dichi goldens. The breeder is very well respected, and I think you will find the trip/time off well worth it.
Good luck!


----------



## jennybird (Aug 13, 2010)

Glenview1810 said:


> I've recently spoken with Dichi Goldens in WI and our next step is to take a trip up there (we're in the Chicago area). We're excited to do it but will need to take time off work since they only accept potential buyer visits during the week. Vacation days are hard to come by so I'm interested in some feed back from others who are familiar with this breeder.
> 
> Thanks for you any information.


We are actually adopting from them~we go to see our litter this tuesday the 21st, and we bring our little boy home on oct. 13th. You will love your visit! It really is a neat place. They take such good care of their goldens, you get to meet a lot of them, and they are such knowledgable (?sp) and experienced breeders. We've had one golden adopted from a backyard breeder in our area, and he recently passed away at 4 years old from lymphoma. It was so traumatic, this time I wanted to be sure and find a responsible breeder (even though I know there are no guarantees), they are very careful about who they breed, do all the screenings, etc. There are a lot of dichi goldens on this forum, too. Hope that helps :wavey:


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

We got our little "monkey" Connor from Dichi almost two years ago. You will love your visit to Dichi. Dick is a very nice, amazingly knowledgeable breeder, but he's also no nonsense. During your visit you'll get a full tour, meet a lot of his adult dogs and spend a great deal of time being "interviewed." Our initial visit lasted 3 hours! We loved every minute. Dichi are wonderful breeders with a true passion for Golden Retrievers. Any other questions feel free to send me a private message.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*ggdenny*

ggdenny

Glenview 1810 won't be able to send or receive private msgs. until she has 15 posts. I believe that is what the forum requires.

Perhaps you want to give her your email address so she can email you.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

Karen519 said:


> ggdenny
> 
> Glenview 1810 won't be able to send or receive private msgs. until she has 15 posts. I believe that is what the forum requires.
> 
> Perhaps you want to give her your email address so she can email you.


Good catch, Karen - thanks!

My email addy is [email protected]


----------



## Jen12 (Mar 22, 2010)

Hi,
Our puppy is from Dichi. We feel they're a good choice too. Our visit also was about 3 hours and very informative about everything from grooming to detailed explanations anything else we wanted to know. The schedule for visits and times seemed fairly rigid, but it fits with how they operate up there -very detailed and organized. We picked Guinness up during the week at an assigned time. Anyway, we're very pleased with him overall. Seems like many others on this forum are happy too, so I hope it works out for you.
Jen & Guinness


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Jen12 said:


> Hi,
> Our puppy is from Dichi. We feel they're a good choice too. Our visit also was about 3 hours and very informative about everything from grooming to detailed explanations anything else we wanted to know. The schedule for visits and times seemed fairly rigid, but it fits with how they operate up there -very detailed and organized. We picked Guinness up during the week at an assigned time. Anyway, we're very pleased with him overall. Seems like many others on this forum are happy too, so I hope it works out for you.
> Jen & Guinness


This is totally random and off topic, but are you Phil's mom?


----------



## Jen12 (Mar 22, 2010)

ha, yes. Do you camp with too much stuff?


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Jen12 said:


> ha, yes. Do you camp with too much stuff?


hahaha Hi 'Big' Jen! I saw Cary, IL and remember Phil mentioning to me that your new dog was named Guinness so I had a feeling it was you! 

By the way, Guinness is so cute!


----------



## Rhapsody in Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Dichi Goldens are wonderful dogs. I have two of their girls. Feel free to check out my photos. Melody and Gracie are from Dichi. Dick and Chris are really good people - but Dick is careful about who he places his dogs with, which I respect. We met all the dogs. It was quite an experience. Its a nice drive from the Chicago area. I, too, took the day off to visit them and it was worth it. Both of our Dichi girls had been healthy from day one. Our vet has noted their good health and beautiful coats which just feels good - knowing we found Dichi and everything has gone so well. 

I also have a tall Golden named Marty from another breeder that I cannot recommend.


----------



## Glenview1810 (Sep 10, 2010)

Thanks for the information. It's helpful to hear a lot of positive responses to their process. We're trying to get our visit scheduled in the next week or two, so we'll see how it goes.


----------



## walexk (Nov 13, 2009)

You won't be sorry. Dick is a terrific breeder. Not only is he great in the puppy selecting process but he and Chris are there to answer questions for the life of the puppy. I have been more than pleased with my experience from the first visit. I do have to admit that I was a bit nervous during my "interview". I felt he interviewed me more than I did him but I respect that as he wants to ensure that he is placing one of his puppies in the right home. Any questions, let me know. [email protected].


----------



## Glenview1810 (Sep 10, 2010)

*Appt. Scheduled for oct.4 th*

Thanks, funny I think I am a little nervous since we've never raised a puppy before. Our previous dog we adopted when she was five and even though we loved her as one of our family, we definitely had socialization issues to work through.

This time around we're trying to take our time and do our homework. I've been reading books on raising puppies and don't see anything that we wouldn't be able to do do. So, we'll meet with Dick and just be honest and if it's not meant to be it's not meant to be.

Dick said that, pending our interview, we'd be receiving our puppy in Jan. or Feb. So it looks like by reading comments by Jennybird, who's picking up her puppy from Dichi in a few weeks, that we'll be able to see some puppies while we're there!


----------



## rubysdoghouse (Sep 27, 2010)

Is your pup a Race and Moula pup? I pick up our pup on Nov 12th


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Don't be nervous. Dick is mostly looking for people who are just inept. He let me have Flora, even though he knew I was a young college grad still living with my parents. And I'm sure you'll see puppies. When I was there I saw over 20 puppies.

Good luck.


----------



## rubysdoghouse (Sep 27, 2010)

rubysdoghouse said:


> Is your pup a Dichi Race and Moula pup? I pick up our pup on Oct 12th


. we are the 3rd pick of 7 boys


----------



## Glenview1810 (Sep 10, 2010)

*Wow! That's a lot of puppies!*



rubysdoghouse said:


> Is your pup a Race and Moula pup? I pick up our pup on Nov 12th


It sounds like they must be breeding all the time. If Rubysdoghouse is picking up a pup in Nov. and Jennybird is getting one in October. And somebody else posted that they saw 20 puppies there when they visited. If they let us take pictures when I go I'll be sure to post pictures so you can see your litters.


----------



## Glenview1810 (Sep 10, 2010)

*To answer your question...*



rubysdoghouse said:


> . we are the 3rd pick of 7 boys


We don't know yet what litter we're on the list for. I hope that we'll find that out on Monday when we visit.


----------



## Glenview1810 (Sep 10, 2010)

*Mom to Flora*



kdmarsh said:


> Don't be nervous. Dick is mostly looking for people who are just inept. He let me have Flora, even though he knew I was a young college grad still living with my parents. And I'm sure you'll see puppies. When I was there I saw over 20 puppies.
> 
> Good luck.


I've read through some of your posts about all that you've worked through with Flora and you sound like a wonderful mom to Flora, so it sounds like he must be a pretty good judge of character.


----------



## jennybird (Aug 13, 2010)

rubysdoghouse said:


> Is your pup a Race and Moula pup? I pick up our pup on Nov 12th


Nov 12? I am 6 of 7th pick of Race x Moula's boys, but we are picking him up on october 13th. Did you mean october 12th? If so, that is so cool that we are both getting boys from the same litter! Have you have a dichi pup before? This is our second golden, first from dichi :wavey:


----------



## walexk (Nov 13, 2009)

I am so excited for both of you. A little jealous as well. I loved the day I picked up Gable. It was so exciting.
Good luck to both of you. Can't wait to see a lot of pictures.


----------



## rubysdoghouse (Sep 27, 2010)

Glenview1810 said:


> It sounds like they must be breeding all the time. If Rubysdoghouse is picking up a pup in Oct. and Jennybird is getting one in October. And somebody else posted that they saw 20 puppies there when they visited. If they let us take pictures when I go I'll be sure to post pictures so you can see your litters.


In my post I did put down Nov 12th and it should have been Oct 12th. I believe that my pup is going to be from the same litter as Jennybird's. The Race and Moula breeding. I have been on the wait list since June-so they only breed if they have people waiting for a puppy. I am to see the litter this Friday Oct 1st and can't wait.


----------



## walexk (Nov 13, 2009)

Be sure to get the grooming lesson. It was so helpful. I wish I had taken notes. I try so hard to do it the way Dick did but I am not as good.


----------



## rubysdoghouse (Sep 27, 2010)

jennybird said:


> Nov 12? I am 6 of 7th pick of Race x Moula's boys, but we are picking him up on october 13th. Did you mean october 12th? If so, that is so cool that we are both getting boys from the same litter! Have you have a dichi pup before? This is our second golden, first from dichi :wavey:


I did in error state Nov 12th instead of Oct 12. Our appointment is for 10:00. We are going to see the pups this Friday and I am so excited. Yes it is the same litter-Race and Moula. No I have not had a Dichi pup before but have had 8 Goldens that I raised for Canine Companions for Independence. This one is for me that's why I chose Dichi as I want a quality pup for therapy work and reading to rover program. Have you seen the litter yet? If so what did you think?


----------



## rubysdoghouse (Sep 27, 2010)

walexk said:


> Be sure to get the grooming lesson. It was so helpful. I wish I had taken notes. I try so hard to do it the way Dick did but I am not as good.


 I have asked for a grooming session as I do want him to be georgous. I also plan on taking notes as Dick is a font of information. We can never learn enough and I love the Goldens so all of Dick's training I hope to put to good use.


----------



## Rhapsody in Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

kdmarsh said:


> Don't be nervous. Dick is mostly looking for people who are just inept. He let me have Flora, even though he knew I was a young college grad still living with my parents. And I'm sure you'll see puppies. When I was there I saw over 20 puppies.
> 
> Good luck.


I disagree with the statement "Dick is mostly looking for people who are just inept." With all respect, KDMarsh can only speak from her frame of reference. Her experience has not been my experience. 

KD, I would like to request since Dick is not here to respond, you refrain from the little digs. You need to re-direct that energy for your own good.

I've been through the process twice - Dick interviews the primary caregivers. He wanted both my husband and I there. That said a lot. His questions were thoughtful and he is very careful. That was my experience. I wasn't nervous, but I was prepared to be asked important questions about the kind of owner I would be. 

I say enjoy your visit . . . you will soon know . . . Dick and Chris are doing good work and their excellent reputation is well deserved.


----------



## jennybird (Aug 13, 2010)

rubysdoghouse said:


> I did in error state Nov 12th instead of Oct 12. Our appointment is for 10:00. We are going to see the pups this Friday and I am so excited. Yes it is the same litter-Race and Moula. No I have not had a Dichi pup before but have had 8 Goldens that I raised for Canine Companions for Independence. This one is for me that's why I chose Dichi as I want a quality pup for therapy work and reading to rover program. Have you seen the litter yet? If so what did you think?


I am so excited for you to see the litter! They are all adorable, and we just couldn't get enough of them. I think we were a little nervous, because Dick and Chris were there, and are very protective, so it was a little intimidating, because we didn't want to do anything wrong~they were little at 4 weeks. I did upload pictures, you can go to my profile, and pull up my album. The grooming lesson was great, and I did take notes (I am a total list maker!). It was great fun. Do you have a name picked out yet? I can't wait to hear how it goes (and see more pictures of them!)


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Marty's Mom said:


> I disagree with the statement "Dick is mostly looking for people who are just inept." With all respect, KDMarsh can only speak from her frame of reference. Her experience has not been my experience.
> 
> KD, I would like to request since Dick is not here to respond, you refrain from the little digs. You need to re-direct that energy for your own good.
> 
> ...


Um.... that was so not a dig at all, I was being 100% serious. I meant that he wants to meet people so he can weed out the inept owners, i.e., people who can't control their children (which is the example he gave us.) I do try my best to maintain a neutral stance about it all, but it's hard. You wouldn't understand because you haven't had to go through what I've had to go through with Flora. I understand my situation is an anomaly and I do know they are respectable breeders, so please don't make assumptions about what I'm saying. What I said was honest and when I wrote it I was not in any way trying to be negative. I think you read way too much into it, as usual.

ETA: I will admit I've made digs in the past when the anger towards the breeder was still fresh, but I have tried to move on. I know this thread was intended to inform new puppy owners, so let's keep it on that track.


----------



## jennybird (Aug 13, 2010)

Obviously, everyone is going to have a different experience with them, and that's fine. Everyone is entitled to their own opinion. I didn't read that as a dig, though.


----------



## rubysdoghouse (Sep 27, 2010)

jennybird said:


> I am so excited for you to see the litter! They are all adorable, and we just couldn't get enough of them. I think we were a little nervous, because Dick and Chris were there, and are very protective, so it was a little intimidating, because we didn't want to do anything wrong~they were little at 4 weeks. I did upload pictures, you can go to my profile, and pull up my album. The grooming lesson was great, and I did take notes (I am a total list maker!). It was great fun. Do you have a name picked out yet? I can't wait to hear how it goes (and see more pictures of them!)


Pics are great!!! Yes I have the name down to two. Kaden or Dundee. I am leaning toward Dundee I think. Do you have a name picked out yet? I will know more after I see the pups and see which name seems to fit them. After puppy pics I am very excited to see the litter. Were are you located? (city-State?)


----------



## jennybird (Aug 13, 2010)

rubysdoghouse said:


> Pics are great!!! Yes I have the name down to two. Kaden or Dundee. I am leaning toward Dundee I think. Do you have a name picked out yet? I will know more after I see the pups and see which name seems to fit them. After puppy pics I am very excited to see the litter. Were are you located? (city-State?)


I am in Lake in the Hills, Il. We had the name narrowed down to 6 or so, depending on which seemed to fit, but our favorite now is Basil. I can't wait to hear about how it went for you on friday, and see some pictures, so I can see how they've grown! What time is your appointment? Where are you located? Lake in the Hills is northwest il, not far from the wisconsin border, takes us about 2.5 hours to get to portage.


----------



## rubysdoghouse (Sep 27, 2010)

jennybird said:


> I am in Lake in the Hills, Il. We had the name narrowed down to 6 or so, depending on which seemed to fit, but our favorite now is Basil. I can't wait to hear about how it went for you on friday, and see some pictures, so I can see how they've grown! What time is your appointment? Where are you located? Lake in the Hills is northwest il, not far from the wisconsin border, takes us about 2.5 hours to get to portage.


I love the name Basil. How unique! I live north west of Portage and it only takes about an hour to get to Dichi. I will take pics of course on Friday and then, if I can figure out how, load them onto this site. I am a newbe in this world of forums. This is my first time doing this and it is extra wonderful to touch base with other Dichi pup owners. Do the pups have any mark so you can keep them straight? Did any catch your eye over another? I think they are all going to be pretty much the same other than maybe size. Can't wait. ( I'll remind myself of that in the middle of the night for potty stops) My appointment is for 10:00 on the 12th. Yours?


----------



## jennybird (Aug 13, 2010)

rubysdoghouse said:


> I love the name Basil. How unique! I live north west of Portage and it only takes about an hour to get to Dichi. I will take pics of course on Friday and then, if I can figure out how, load them onto this site. I am a newbe in this world of forums. This is my first time doing this and it is extra wonderful to touch base with other Dichi pup owners. Do the pups have any mark so you can keep them straight? Did any catch your eye over another? I think they are all going to be pretty much the same other than maybe size. Can't wait. ( I'll remind myself of that in the middle of the night for potty stops) My appointment is for 10:00 on the 12th. Yours?


It's not hard to upload them, just click on your username and make an album; I'm also a total newbie and couldn't figure out any other way than that to do it.The pups don't have any markings to tell them apart, but maybe they will by friday (I don't know what age they start to distinguish them). It's the first litter I've seen that they were all very uniform in size and color and really hard to tell apart, which, I think, is a good thing. I want to hear all about your appointment, and what you think. Our appointment is oct. 13th at 12:30. My daughter is staying home from school, and it is our wedding anniversary, so that is how we are celebrating this year Can't wait! So jealous of you getting to see them on friday! ps. I sent you a 'friend request'; I hope you don't mind


----------



## Glenview1810 (Sep 10, 2010)

I looked at the pictures you posted, Jennybird. They are so precious! I hope we get to see them next Monday. Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

I've known Dick and Chris for a long time, probably 25 years. They are good people and take their job seriously. I have 2 goldens from them, Magic who is turning 11 and Jazz who is 2. They have excellent temperaments, gorgeous coats and are very healthy. Good luck to you and feel free to PM me with any questions.


----------



## rubysdoghouse (Sep 27, 2010)

Glenview1810 said:


> I looked at the pictures you posted, Jennybird. They are so precious! I hope we get to see them next Monday. Thanks for sharing them.


You will get to see them as the final part of the visit takes place in the visitor building. There was a litter there when we did our first visit and we could look over the door and see them but Dick did not offer for us to interact with them. Ours will be 6 weeks old next Tuesday so will be older than the litter that was there when we visited so maybe...........
I do feel that you will be very impressed with Dichi. I have been in dogs for many years and have never had the opportunity to see a better run kennel. It was so very clean...........no poop any where!!!!! Dick is so very knowledgable and his book keeping skills are great. Are you looking to get a male or a female? I was open to either but was wanting a male.
Let us all know how it goes please


----------



## Glenview1810 (Sep 10, 2010)

rubysdoghouse said:


> You will get to see them as the final part of the visit takes place in the visitor building. There was a litter there when we did our first visit and we could look over the door and see them but Dick did not offer for us to interact with them. Ours will be 6 weeks old next Tuesday so will be older than the litter that was there when we visited so maybe...........
> I do feel that you will be very impressed with Dichi. I have been in dogs for many years and have never had the opportunity to see a better run kennel. It was so very clean...........no poop any where!!!!! Dick is so very knowledgable and his book keeping skills are great. Are you looking to get a male or a female? I was open to either but was wanting a male.
> Let us all know how it goes please


I have a whole list of questions that I have for Dick since I really haven't had a chance yet to talk in any great detail. I know they are an excellent breeder from a trainer/breeder who referred me to them and from researching them on this forum and elsewhere.

I was told that I'm on the list for a Jan./Feb. puppy but they wouldn't say who they had or would be breeding. So I'm very curious! I've looked at all of their dogs on their website and I honestly feel like our family would be so happy with a puppy from any of them. We're hoping for a male, but more importantly the right dog, which I think could probably go either way.

I'll definitely check back in with you after my visit and let you know how it went. So many others have very kindly offered their email address to me (since I'm not at my 15 posts yet, but getting there!) to contact them with questions and I'm sure I will after our visit next week. We're in the chicago area so we're making it a fun day trip. A day that will be much more fun than going to work!


----------



## Rhapsody in Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I have two Dichi girls. Melody is going to be 3 and she is from Victor and Dancer. Gracie is going to be 2 and she is from Victor and Paige. They are both so full of joy. Gracie makes us laugh all the time. She is just a very cute girl. Melody is the perfect one - never does a thing wrong and is my little mother echoing me with an animated bark. I also have a 4 year old male golden from another breeder. His name is Marty. He is field bred and very active. He is very loving and gentle with pups and younger dogs. We have had to work a lot on Marty's manners, but he really makes us proud today. The three dogs have gotten along from the beginning. I would have been happy no matter what - male or female - I felt blessed to have such a wonderful puppy placed in my care. I think you will be very happy. 

A little story - for our first interview, I was dressed nice. You know, nice like if you are meeting someone. Well Dick took us around to meet every adult dog and he told me to just stand there - let them come to me. Well of course before ya know it we were hugging them and it was a lovefest. Dick later shared with me that he initially was concerned by the way I was dressed, that I could be too fussy to have a Golden. He said I changed his mind when he saw me get down and just play with the dogs - nice clothes on and all. I thought oh my gosh, you're kidding me - if he only knew what I normally look like on a weekend with our dogs. But ya see I think he is looking at so much - and the well-being of his pups is everything to him. And you should see me on weekends - I've been in lakes up to my knees with them, I've been jumped on, I've walked through mud with them, I walked in the rain when it was pouring just because they needed to get out, and I have stayed out with them in sub zero weather, too. No fussy ladies here - and they're no lap dogs either . . . its all about living and loving for us. You have such a wonderful adventure ahead of you.


----------



## walexk (Nov 13, 2009)

I continue to interact with Dick and Chris. Whenever I have a question, I just e-mail them and sure enough, an answer comes back. They are truly there to support you for the life of the dog. I just have had a great experience with them. I am sure you will as well.


----------



## rubysdoghouse (Sep 27, 2010)

*Help making a album*

I am having trouble in down sizing my photos enough so I can put them in a album. Does any one have any advice for this computer illiterate old lady? I am frustrated big time. I have pics from my visit to Dichi and can't show them to all of you.


----------



## walexk (Nov 13, 2009)

It depends on what program you use to edit your pictures. Usually there is an option to e-mail them. I then save the e-mail version as they are smaller. Some programs even have applications to reduce the picture size.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

My Kodak easy share gives me the size options-very handy. Photobucket and PicNic might, but I can't remember. I usually save as either email or websize, otherwise you are right-the pictures are just HUGE and won't work.

If you have a lot of pictures, you will probably have to break them up into more than one post.


----------



## rubysdoghouse (Sep 27, 2010)

Glenview 1810. Did you get to Dichi Kennels this week? If so how did it go? Did you see Jennybirds and my pups? I did go for my visit last week and was really trying to make an album but it keeps saying my file is to big. (even if I try only one pic at a time)
Dick's grooming lesson was great and I learned a lot. I managed to spend lot's of money getting items for the new pup of course. Drop a line to let me know if you saw my litter. They are so very handsome!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Glenview1810 (Sep 10, 2010)

We did go on Monday and it was a great experience! We got to see your litter at the end for a little while. They were sooooo adorable. We got to pet them while Dick took Moula outside. They all were trying to climb over each other to climb onto our lap and one of them just rested his head in the palm of my hand. I had wanted to take a picture but our camera battery was dead (ahhh!). You are so lucky to be getting one!

We had put in our deposit a month ago so we are 14th on the list for a male, so this could take awhile but we feel it's worth the wait. Right now they have one dog who is confirmed pregnant and two others that were bred a week or two ago...so Dick is estimating Jan or Feb. Hopefully they have 7 male litters like yours! We have two young boys (6 and 2 1/2) so our preference is for a male, and actually that was Dick's recommendation for us.

Please share when you pick up your puppy. You must be so excited!


----------



## rubysdoghouse (Sep 27, 2010)

So glad that you enjoyed the visit. Dick is a very knowledgeable dog person. At my litter visit I tried to think "which one" but they are all so very close in personality that I don't think it really makes a difference. Big fuzz balls with teeth. Your trip was long but I'm sure you are now glad that you went and had the chance to see all of the wonderful Goldens at Dichi's. I hope your wait for your pup goes fast but it will get here soon. The longer it takes the less potty training in the cold of winter. When I joined the list (june) for a boy I was number 18 for a boy and number 26 for a girl. Remember some on the list are waiting for the right time of the year or have their name on the list for when their old dog passes to the rainbow bridge. Of course a litter of 7 boys helped me along. I still can't get the pics to down load for me to make an album, says file to large and I have tried to compress them with no luck. So maybe I will have to get you email or something to share them with you. I email Jennybird last night and they are a excited as I am for the new arrivels. Thank you for responding.


----------



## walexk (Nov 13, 2009)

When I got Gable, there were 7 boys and 2 girls. I was further down on the list and wanted a girl but I decided on a boy and couldn't be happier. Dick is right, they have more of a fun loving personality. I bet you will get one in Jan/Feb. Did Dick say which females were expecting? Just curious.


----------



## Glenview1810 (Sep 10, 2010)

walexk said:


> When I got Gable, there were 7 boys and 2 girls. I was further down on the list and wanted a girl but I decided on a boy and couldn't be happier. Dick is right, they have more of a fun loving personality. I bet you will get one in Jan/Feb. Did Dick say which females were expecting? Just curious.


I think the expecting girls were Beamer, Sabrina and Tasha. I didn't wirte their names down but by process of elimination, Molly was busy being a surrogate mom to a new puppy they've brought into their kennel and we met Brandie (she was so beautiful) out in in the kennels.


----------



## Glenview1810 (Sep 10, 2010)

rubysdoghouse said:


> So glad that you enjoyed the visit. Dick is a very knowledgeable dog person. At my litter visit I tried to think "which one" but they are all so very close in personality that I don't think it really makes a difference. Big fuzz balls with teeth. Your trip was long but I'm sure you are now glad that you went and had the chance to see all of the wonderful Goldens at Dichi's. I hope your wait for your pup goes fast but it will get here soon. The longer it takes the less potty training in the cold of winter. When I joined the list (june) for a boy I was number 18 for a boy and number 26 for a girl. Remember some on the list are waiting for the right time of the year or have their name on the list for when their old dog passes to the rainbow bridge. Of course a litter of 7 boys helped me along. I still can't get the pics to down load for me to make an album, says file to large and I have tried to compress them with no luck. So maybe I will have to get you email or something to share them with you. I email Jennybird last night and they are a excited as I am for the new arrivels. Thank you for responding.


 
That's encouraging that people can start pretty far down on the list and finally make it to the top. I guess one of their girls was pregnant but had a very serious condition develop that recently aborted her pregnancy.

Here's my email if it works out to send your pictures [email protected]


----------



## walexk (Nov 13, 2009)

Glenview1810 said:


> I think the expecting girls were Beamer, Sabrina and Tasha. I didn't wirte their names down but by process of elimination, Molly was busy being a surrogate mom to a new puppy they've brought into their kennel and we met Brandie (she was so beautiful) out in in the kennels.


Thanks. I am trying to adopt Brandie when Dick retires her but not sure when he is going to do that. Brandie is Gable's mother.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Honestly, whether you're first or last on the puppy picking list, I doubt you'll end up with a bad dog. As much as I may gripe about Flora's health problems, be them hereditary or not, her personality is wonderful. And she's smart as a whip. You guys will really enjoy having these dogs around.


----------



## rubysdoghouse (Sep 27, 2010)

Thanks kdmarsh on thinking possitive even after your troubles with Flora. There is never a guarentee that health issues will not crop up even with good breeding. May I tell you that I am fairley new to this forum and have read many of the dogs names and you chose the absoulte neatest name when you named Carmella. I LUV it. My new pup comes home tomorrow and I am ready now to welcome a Golden into my life. Like you with Carmella I also lost a Golden, Emery, and it has taken almost two years for me to want to get another one. May my heart fill again with the love of my new one like yours has with Flora. Looking forward to puppy breath but not the puppy teeth.:doh:


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

rubysdoghouse said:


> Thanks kdmarsh on thinking possitive even after your troubles with Flora. There is never a guarentee that health issues will not crop up even with good breeding. May I tell you that I am fairley new to this forum and have read many of the dogs names and you chose the absoulte neatest name when you named Carmella. I LUV it. My new pup comes home tomorrow and I am ready now to welcome a Golden into my life. Like you with Carmella I also lost a Golden, Emery, and it has taken almost two years for me to want to get another one. May my heart fill again with the love of my new one like yours has with Flora. Looking forward to puppy breath but not the puppy teeth.:doh:


Oh, thank you so much for your compliment. Carmella was my love (lol, just thinking of her now brings tears to my eyes), but Flora has done a wonderful job at filling the void I felt when Carmella was gone. It took time, and I did struggle a lot when Flora was a puppy, but it was worth the trouble.

Enjoy your puppy, and try not to get as frustrated with puppydom as I did.  It will all pass eventually!


----------



## Glenview1810 (Sep 10, 2010)

Good luck with your pick up tomorrow, Rubysdoghouse! Please keep us posted.


----------

